

First State Legalizes Taser Drones for Cops, Thanks to a Lobbyist - elektropionir
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/08/26/first-state-legalizes-armed-drones-for-cops-thanks-to-a-lobbyist.html

======
noobiemcfoob
While I can't say I'm happy about weaponized drones, at least North Dakota
dodged this for the time being:

"[Sheriff] Rost said he needs to use drones for surveillance in order to
obtain a warrant in the first place."

The more I read of drones in use for police situations, the more I feel like
they simply make it too easy to invade situations that used to be comfortably
private. "If you have nothing to hide" is always a horrible argument, and here
I feel like it could have horrible consequences too.

